# What To Buy



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Iâ€™m a newbie to this forum but have had a quiet interest in watches for some time. Iâ€™m here now however as I could do with your experience and expertise to point me in the right direction.

I turn 40 in 2009 and would like to mark the occasion with a special watch, which Iâ€™d like to buy just after Xmas. Iâ€™m not flush with cash and recognise that next year could be one to tighten oneâ€™s belt, but the thing is that Iâ€™ve squirreled away Â£3k for something special.

Iâ€™m not a great fan of the out and out 42mm+ divers watches kind of thing; nor do I want something which is too dressy and delicate to wear every day.

Ideally Iâ€™d like an automatic with a relatively simple dial and a metal bracelet. I would prefer a stainless steel or even titanium but no gold and certainly not two tone or something that blings.

At present Iâ€™m swaying towards the Rolex Datejust with the plain bezel and the oyster bracelet or the Rolex Milgauss.

Now I know Rolex arenâ€™t the be all and end all and I could go for something like a JLC or Omega, but Iâ€™ve run out of ideas. Help. Iâ€™m not necessarily looking for alternatives to a Rolex as I think they are a pretty decent brand and I would be delighted to splash the cash on those but if there was something else which I should consider then Iâ€™d be pleased to know.

Of course I could just buy a Timex for Â£20 and spend the rest on a kitchen or a new car, but hehâ€¦.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

but no gold and certainly not two tone or something that blings.

Bling is in the eye of the beholder......gold and especially rose gold with a black dial is stunning.

Not sure if you are looking new or used, but if its new, you aint gonna get anywhere near gold on that budget. The "entry level" stainless steel is good for everyday use IMHO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Orange Monster, lumpy= sorted! Welcome 2the forum, not much help i know, but there is so much choice 4u, with so many great guys on the forum that will help u out better then me.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

*Regal *- you're right of course about what is bling and what isn't. I think i want something that is relatively understated; not too big on the wrist and which doesn't say "i'm a rich twit" (i may be the latter but certainly not the former).

As for budget - yes i have no interest in gold so a stainless steel one would be ideal.

*Mrteatime* - thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi mate. Welcome to the forum.

Lot of choices at thjat price. Maybe an IWC Aquatimer. A good choice leaving you a fair amount left over is the Limes 1 Tausend.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: , it's a great place to be :yes:

As a thought, lots of the guys here have a vintage watch from their year of birth - that's a very popular option indeed  Of course with that amount of money squirrelled away, you'll have plenty of choice - *don't* envy you in one way, too much choice









Whatever you choose, be sure to ask for more advice and post us a picture, we like that! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

In that sort of price range I'd suggest the IWC Aquatimer as well (it seems to fit your specifications nicely) and you should be able to get a nice one on a bracelet for under 2.5k. You could also look at Panerai Luminor, Bremont and if you really want something a bit different from the mainstream, there are a number of very well built watches that fall well under your budget from Sinn, Tutima, Fortis, Glycine, Hanhart, amongst others


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I am totally bias as I own this and highly recommend it. I have hardly taken it off in the few weeks that I have had it. Fits my 7" wrist perfectly and is not too heavy for it. Also, it is 40mm without and 42mm with the crown which is perfect for me.

If you buy preowned (like I did) you will save a packet on the retail (I believe it is Â£3,200 ish new)

Rolex Non-date Sub



















Mark


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome onto the forum guys.

*Ventura*â€" I hadnâ€™t thought about the IWC. The oneâ€™s Iâ€™ve seen (admittedly the Big Pilot) are quite big and would dwarf my wrist. The aquatimers look good â€" did you have a particular model in mind. Iâ€™m going to go to the jewellers in town (I live in London) and try a few out over the next couple of weeks,

*Mel* - Yes I am spoilt for choice and I think thatâ€™s part of the problem. Thereâ€™s no logical reason for spending that sort of money on a watch other than for the pure pleasure of owning and wearing something special. The difficulty is that after the basic function of time telling is taken care of then almost all watches from any brand provide something unusual and unique, even the Â£50 ones. I will most definitely post a pic though once i take the plunge.

*Paraboloa* - thanks for the list of new names. Some I know but many I don't. I'll google them.

*Sparky *- The submariner is a very solid watch and I can see why you love it. I think its Rolexâ€™s second best seller. My only issue is that the only diving Iâ€™ve ever done in my 40 year life has probably been on the football pitch and Iâ€™m not a great fan of having knobs and whistles on a dial which I am never going to use or appreciate, but the sub is very beautiful.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome. For me you are already thinking along the right lines. For a milestone event you just can't beat Rolex. If you don't like the idea of a divers watch then a classic from the Oyster range would be spot on. For many a Rolex is the iconic watch to own. As far as values are concerned, wear it for 10 years and it will be worth a lot more than you paid for it. You can't go wrong.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi - I notice you mentioned the Rolex Milgauss. For me, that would certainly be the special occasion watch - the problem is that the green glass version, which is the one I would go for has a rrp somewhat over Â£3K and because of the waiting list, the walk-away price when you can find one is quite a bit more.

As for overpriced bling - and, yes, one man's bling is another man's, well, bling but in a good way - please don't go for a Yachtmaster...just don't think they look nice enough for the price tag, and as for Yachtmaster II, just looks silly !

Coming a bit closer to reality, how about an Omega Aqua Terra on ss bracelet ? The blue hands version for me. That would leave you a lot of change, from your budget but imo would give you a special occasion watch you could wear every day without thinking you were putting it at risk from dings etc to the point where you would stop enjoying it.

But best of all - have fun looking and choosing.

Chris


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

which doesn't say "i'm a rich twit" That has often been levelled at Rolex owners per se by those with little knowledge and/or experience (usually they have never worn, let alone ever owned one), but as a Rollie owner, I of course, dont agree! :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi there,

You are in an enviable position, there are dozens to choose from around that sort of money and even more that will leave you a few quid to maybe buy a second watch as well. I'll go with one of the usual suspects with a bit of a green twist that from having a read on a few forums you might get new for about Â£3K and although they were not the limited edition people hoped they would be, you don't see that many around compared to regular Subs. I have had mine for 18 months and surprisingly have yet to see another one on somebodies wrist.

But as said plenty to choose from

Cheers

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just as an asides there are some deals to be done at the moment, I was looking at a Limited Edition Bond Planet Ocean yesterday, the black one with the rubber strap, brand new in my local jewellers, I had it down to Â£1600 and I'm sure there was a bit more left, maybe Â£1500. If I had been a bit more sure about work next year I would have bought it.

My advice would be to buy from a shop, I think you'll be surprised at how desperate they are with the more expensive stuff and you can't haggle on the internet.

It's that bad even the Pound shop in town is having a half price sale :lol: :lol:

B.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

*Russ *â€" thanks for the vote of confidence. Currently the Rolex is top of the tree I must admit and the Datejust SS is extremely appealing. As you say, Rolex holds its value well, which is a bonus but more than that I am happy to â€œloseâ€ the money since its more about marking a special occasion than anything else.

*Gallach *â€" I adore the Milgauss and although the new ones are not as small as the original ones or the Datejusts for example, they have a certain quiet understatedness which I like. I know the one you mean â€" is it the GV with the green border inside the bezel? Iâ€™m keener on the plain black dial with the white bars. Iâ€™d be delighted with that. I was told by someone that the Milgausses are the best time keepers in the Rolex range because of the anti-magnetic thing.

I like Omegaâ€™s and the seamaster could be an option as well the one you mention.

*Regal *â€" Iâ€™m already envious. Which one do you have?

*BondandBigM* â€" yes you have the special edition. Looks delightful. But what the heck is that drink? And which poundshop???!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

You mentioned Rolex three times in your post therefore I doubt whether another name will do the trick for you. IMO you got it right, I'd choose the Rolex datejust, understated, classic styling and it's what you want, a Rolex


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Have to agree that the LV would be my choice for that amount of cash


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

How about an IWC Mark XVI on steel bracelet? Or a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control? Although personally I'd look second-hand - Â£3k can get you a whole lot of watch at the moment. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mark* - you got me. This is why I never play poker. Yes I admit I do a have a soft spot for the name that can't be mentioned and the Datejust and Milgauss are my favourites. I was hoping however that someone would snap me out of this hynoptic trance I'm in with these two particular models. But perhaps I should suggest give up the resistance! 

*Matt *- is that the GV or the LV you mean?


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

_I adore the Milgauss and although the new ones are not as small as the original ones or the Datejusts for example, they have a certain quiet understatedness which I like. I know the one you mean â€" is it the GV with the green border inside the bezel? Iâ€™m keener on the plain black dial with the white bars. Iâ€™d be delighted with that. I was told by someone that the Milgausses are the best time keepers in the Rolex range because of the anti-magnetic thing_

Yes, that's the one I like best, it's the colour of the glass that looks like a green border. They are supposed to retail at Â£3,800 but there is a long waiting list so if you see them in a window there will be a big premium. On the other hand, if you are keener on the black face version then that's good news as the rrp is a couple of hundred less in the first place, also they seem to be slightly less generally sought-after in that version and you should be able to do a deal that brings you in within your budget. Strange thing, the economics of supply and demand.

I haven't seen any independent stats but I can imagine that the faraday cage makes them excellent time-keepers. I only have one Rolex myself, a little 1968 Precision which tends to run fast. Rather than putting it in for regulating I have been trying the old trick of leaving it on its side with crown pointing up when it is not on my wrist, and to my intense surprise - it works !


----------



## Skyman (Nov 28, 2007)

gallch said:


> _I adore the Milgauss and although the new ones are not as small as the original ones or the Datejusts for example, they have a certain quiet understatedness which I like. I know the one you mean â€" is it the GV with the green border inside the bezel? Iâ€™m keener on the plain black dial with the white bars. Iâ€™d be delighted with that. I was told by someone that the Milgausses are the best time keepers in the Rolex range because of the anti-magnetic thing_
> 
> Yes, that's the one I like best, it's the colour of the glass that looks like a green border. They are supposed to retail at Â£3,800 but there is a long waiting list so if you see them in a window there will be a big premium. On the other hand, if you are keener on the black face version then that's good news as the rrp is a couple of hundred less in the first place, also they seem to be slightly less generally sought-after in that version and you should be able to do a deal that brings you in within your budget. Strange thing, the economics of supply and demand.
> 
> I haven't seen any independent stats but I can imagine that the faraday cage makes them excellent time-keepers. I only have one Rolex myself, a little 1968 Precision which tends to run fast. Rather than putting it in for regulating I have been trying the old trick of leaving it on its side with crown pointing up when it is not on my wrist, and to my intense surprise - it works !


Not sure the green Milgauss is in that short supply. Recently, I have seen them in the windows of at least three ADs, so therefore no mark-up to be expected. Equally, I understand there has been a mixed reaction to them, so no pent up demand. I would wager you could get a new one for RRP without much difficulty.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rob Smith said:


> *BondandBigM* â€" yes you have the special edition. Looks delightful. But what the heck is that drink? And which poundshop???!!!


The drink is my Saturday night special, pint glass, Smirnoff on ice, add a bottle of Blue Wicked and top off with Red Bull after a few of these you might even be tempted with one of those hag body builders from the Totty thread :blink:

Not sure which pound shop, Big M had just came in with some parcel stickies reduced from a quid to fifty pence :lol:


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

*Break* - I've added them onto my "list of watches to investgate when I get home tonight". Thank you

*Gallach* - i think i saw the black one for about Â£3400, if memory serves and perhaps in Jan the authorised dealer might be willing to knock a couple of hundred quid off it, which would be bring it my price range. As for your "Heath Robinson" approach - love it. Thats what its all about with mechanical watches - their unique personalities as well as their owners


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

mel said:


> As a thought, lots of the guys here have a vintage watch from their year of birth - that's a very popular option indeed


At the risk of taking this slightly off topic, I really like that idea. Is it just a matter of watching the sales forum, or do you have any tips on researching that special year (mine's 1976!)?


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Skyman said:


> Not sure the green Milgauss is in that short supply. Recently, I have seen them in the windows of at least three ADs, so therefore no mark-up to be expected. Equally, I understand there has been a mixed reaction to them, so no pent up demand. I would wager you could get a new one for RRP without much difficulty.


Very interesting - there's a place in Chiswick which has 2 on their website, both for more than rrp, and not long ago I saw one in a window stickered at Â£7,000 though I think that was taking the Michael.

I do think the Dreaded Downturn is going to make a difference to people's willingness to shell out so you could well be right. Good - 'coz I want one, and only 3 years to wait to the big 5-0 which could be my next excuse !!!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris_Dixon said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > As a thought, lots of the guys here have a vintage watch from their year of birth - that's a very popular option indeed
> ...


The vintage watch shop in Burlington Arcade has a selection of Rolexes organised by year for just that reason - but they charge Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

ok guys (and thanks Break) but have just seen this and I might have fallen in love with it.

Any exprience of this one and the sort of price it retails for?

JLC Master Control


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Â£7k ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Rob, that's a hefty wedge that you've got hidden away, so whatever you decide to go for is make sure you do plenty of research. I would even go into some AD to try a few different style watches on just to make sure what you feel comfortable with, then try and find it cheaper online 

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't discount Seiko Spring drives simply because its 'only' a Seiko


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd go Submariner if you want a Rolex.

If not, you could probably get a Zenith Class or Grande Class or Port Royal for that money. JLC and Girard-Perregaux have some lovely offerings, but Â£6k+ retail so a bit rich.

Not my bag really, but an IWC Ingenieur could be good too. Not too divey or dressy and a qualilty piece.

You might also look at the Ulysse Nardin Marine.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rob Smith said:


> Any exprience of this one and the sort of price it retails for?
> 
> JLC Master Control


In stainless steel on a leather strap it's Â£3050. Looked at one earlier today in an AD's window and thought it looked beautiful.

Either that or a Milguass would make a special watch for a special occasion.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome and I wish I had your problem!

I'd consider a vintage early steel Rolex and/or a vintage Omega...

Show us what you buy!


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

magnet said:


> Rob Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Any exprience of this one and the sort of price it retails for?
> ...


I've seen the stainless version for around Â£2600. The rose gold is more like Â£6k though. Lovely watch, and JLC is a fine brand - beautifully made and good resale value.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

*Phil * - yes its take me best part of two years to gather and I'm still feeling guilty about potentially blowing the lot on a piece of jewelry albeit a beautiful piece of jewelry. I've tried a few on at my local AD (Watches of Switzerland in town) and still can't make my mind up.



Parabalo - i like Seikos a lot - i have one on right now - titanium, black dial chrono quartz, water resistant to 200m i think and bought for about 60 quid about 5 years ago.

*Jonathan* I do like the submariner - its very nice but I'm still not sure i want a divers watch. But its on the list!

*Magnet *yes i saw the SS version for a similar amount. I also noted that Ernest Jones stock a brand called Dreyfuss & Co which does a not to dissimilar version for "just" 375. Very nice i must say

*Chris* I've just seen the Omega Aqua Terra mid size in SS which retails at about 1600 quid. It looks ideal with the black dial:

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra



Beak -yes the Milgauss. I'm drooling.

Thanks guys - I think I'm stuck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Rob Smith said:


> *Phil * - yes its take me best part of two years to gather and I'm still feeling guilty about potentially blowing the lot on a piece of jewelry albeit a beautiful piece of jewelry. I've tried a few on at my local AD (Watches of Switzerland in town) and still can't make my mind up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy them all one by one -Sorted :thumbup: dont fight it ,embrace your destiny :cheers:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Rob Smith said:


> the Milgauss. I'm drooling.


Must admit to having had a drool over a Milgauss myself on the weekend. I don't think you could go wrong with one of them although some people don't seem to like the lightning bolt second hand.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Rob Smith said:
> 
> 
> > the Milgauss. I'm drooling.
> ...


I don't know why people object to the lightning bolt - for me it adds just a tiny bit of levity to what would otherwise be a very serious watch, like the green glass, and reminds that it really is a tool watch rather than a dress watch.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

*Timetraveller * i couldn't agree more, but er indoors may have other ideas! 

*Mjolnir and gallch* - the Milgauss is delicious and like you G i have no probs with the lighting bolt. In fact when one sees it "live" as it were, its very subtle


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris_Dixon said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > As a thought, lots of the guys here have a vintage watch from their year of birth - that's a very popular option indeed
> ...


All I can suggest Chris, is that you decide roughly what you would like (diver/dress/electric/auto/maker) and plough around the net googling away merrily till you narrow down to one or two or three you would like and start searching - the bay, Vintage watch dealers whatever, took me two years to find my wee "grail", and a few near ones on the way, but that's half the fun!










Good Luck, Good Hunting - "the game's afoot" as Sherlock Holmes would have said! To help you, many watches have dating methods in their serial numbers - Timex uses a set of numbers (usually) before and after the 6 marker that can be decoded into model, case and year of manufacture. Other companies have similar ideas, some (like Omega I understand) maintain a register of numbers that can be looked up to determine the yaera of make and so on.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There is always a stainless GMT II C to consider if a Rolex does take your fancy and you don't want a diver, again the way things are you might be in the ballpark around three and a bit Â£K and they are gorgous looking watches.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

aarrrrrrgggggghhhhh!!!

i've just surfed the Sinn 856 UTC in a Black bracelet. beautiful and about a grand.

help me, i'm gonna go mad with indecision!


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Have you had a look at Enzo Mechana watches as i think they are worth a peek before you decide on your purchase.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jut to help.Make sure you are sure what you want,otherwise you will end up like most watchaholics and sell or trade it for something else,and it goes on and on.Took me 8 years and many thousands of Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ to find that out

Never ask others opinions on your watches or your watches you are thinking of purchasing.You Will change your mind :huh:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Rob and welcome to the forum -

Have you considered an Omega Speedmaster reduced? It's an automatic and slightly smaller cased (35.5mm) version of the Speedmaster pro. Many opt for the original pro version but I think these are much nicer. (See link here)

Regards,

A.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

If you really want to stand out you want a Seiko Spring Drive divers watch, which are about 3k...


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Rob welcome to the forum.

A couple of my favourites from outside of the 'mainstream' are Dubey & Schaldenbrand and Paul Picot - try

googling them as they are not seen in many high streets. Another would be Ulysse Nardin but they may be a bit 'nautical' and/or

above budget.

Good luck in your search. Nick


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Enjoy the forum, they are really friendly and helpful bunch in this forum. what you might find though is that you start to get cobwebs in your wallet

Rolex Submariner.

Breitling Navtimer

Royal Swiss

Seiko OM

Seiko 007 skx mod

Seiko Chronograph (black)

Vostoc Partner

Slava

Hanowa

Casio G shock GW500

Blue titanium (donâ€™t know anything about it)

Traser6500

Pulsar divers,

Alpha Daytona ( Roley hommage

Zeon Navigator (rechargeable)

Marina Militare GMT(Panny homage}

Givenchy

Lorus,

Amadoeus

And one with the lion king on donâ€™t ask

You have a good sum to spend take your time till you find a must have watch, then get it. The kitchen can wait.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

sangman2000 said:


> You have a good sum to spend take your time till you find a must have watch, then get it. The kitchen can wait.


Unfortunately, round here the kitchen _can't_ wait, which is why my grail watch remains unpurchased....


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Personally, I'd recommend a JLC Master Compressor. I've seen the rose gold version in the flesh and it is really lovely. Very,very well made. Respected watch brand. Rather unique ,it's got a conservative dial, about 40mm I think and should be in budget with a AD discount.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sangman2000 said:


> Alpha Daytona ( Roley hommage
> 
> Marina Militare GMT(Panny homage}


If you buy from the right place you'd get about four hundred of these for for Â£3K :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

blimin heck guys you've really given me way too much to think about now - it'll take me the next 12 months to figure it all out.  Thanks *Sangman!*

i do like that JLC *Andy*. Again I haven't seen this one live so will have to get to my AD this week.



BondandBigM - what the heck is an Alpha and Marina? where i can i see them?

I'm still inching towards one of the Rollies (sorry guys) but now am torn between the datejust, milgauss *and * the sub!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> BondandBigM - what the heck is an Alpha and Marina? where i can i see them?


Please dont worry about finding out....... h34r:

Lifes too short to spend time on that h34r:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

JLC do a lovely retro diver at the moment. It is absolutely lovely, not sure of pricing mind you but wont be far off your budget.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

That's the watch I was talking about, anyone know what these cost?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

allaction said:


>


You know, Whilst I voted with the Milgauss before. This could really sway me. It's absolute class and you can't go wrong with a JLC. Whilst i'd like to have 3k to spend on a watch right now i'm almost glad I don't have to worry about which one to choose 

Good luck


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

wow *allaction* that JLC is gorgeous. if its within my budget i'll have to consider.

anyone know the details and price?


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rob Smith said:


> wow *allaction* that JLC is gorgeous. if its within my budget i'll have to consider.
> 
> anyone know the details and price?


Now ain't that pretty!!

It costs Â£7750 i believe and is limited to 768 pieces in SS.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, didn't know it was that much!

Have to be one of these then...










Â£1150 plus Toshi!


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

magnet said:


> Rob Smith said:
> 
> 
> > wow *allaction* that JLC is gorgeous. if its within my budget i'll have to consider.
> ...


can anyone lend me five grand? and when i say lend i actually mean give 

:-(


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

List Â£4250, you may get a discount!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rob Smith said:


> BondandBigM - what the heck is an Alpha and Marina? where i can i see them?
> 
> I'm still inching towards one of the Rollies (sorry guys) but now am torn between the datejust, milgauss *and * the sub!


If you use the search facility you will find plenty of threads and pictures for Alpha's and MM's

The DJ and Sub are classics that will buy and sell all day long but I'm not so sure about the Milgauss I have a feeling it will be a bit of a flash in the pan. Some nice watches on show other than Rolex to choose from though.

Another couple worth a look and you'll have some change

Cheers

B.


----------

